# Announcement



## Battou (Feb 27, 2008)

Those of you who have been here for a wile likely remember the discussions pertaining to the revamp of the "Photo Assignments & Technical Challenges" forum (formerly known as "Bi-Weekly Photo Assignments") and likely anticipated changes like this in some form or another. 

For those of you who where not here for these discussions the primary focus of the modifications to this forum was to revitalize the section of the forum as it holds definite value to both experienced photographers and beginners alike. The first part of this modification was completed in January and now we are honing it a little now that activity is picking up the way we wanted.


The most dramatic revision you are going to see is in the technical challenges portion of this. We aim to loosen the reins so to speak leaving only the technical facet of the photography to be the challenge. By this we hope to achieve greater participation and incorporate an educational aspect to the challenges for beginners wile maintaining the challenge aspect to the experienced.


Another thing that will be available will be a stickied thread to request "dibs" so to speak here. This way we can communicate when the next one should begin and not end up with more than one active challenge and assignment and/or alternate assignment.

Merely state which theme you wish to compose (Tech, subject or alternate subject).

The one who started the particular theme you wish to compose previously will acknowledge you and it's all yours on a first come first serve basis.



Remember - This is a *member driven* section of the forum. To keep a section like this running smoothly with some of the current guidelines communication is vital, Feel free to make suggestions for themes and/or challenges or even let us know you want to start the next one.


----------

